
How to snapshot multiple VMs - smikarsw
http://www.smikar.com/snapshot-multiple-vm-servers/
======
Bino
Even if your program is great. You really need to fix the UI, it looks like it
was designed when visual basic 6 still were cool. And I could for that reason
not take it seriously.

